# Nissan Terrano II ´98 Diesel EL Problem.



## tresmidur (May 2, 2014)

Think I posted this on a wrong spot before but here it seems ok, So I have got a Terrano II ´98, it´s 4x4 and modified for 33" tires, I´ve got a problem with electrics in the car, so when I put in reverse it always cuts the meter fuse, the 10A fuse, the radio, power windows, tacometer, fuelmeter and something else goes out as well, has anyone had this problem or can you give any hints??? Im getting despirate after 67 x 10A fuses.......

best regards.
Dóri From Iceland


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Let me get this straight; if you move the A/T shift lever into the reverse position, the 10 amp fuse will pop? If that's the case, then the shift mechanism is probably touching a hot wire causing the fuse to pop. You'll have to remove the center console covering to expose the shift mechanism.


----------



## tresmidur (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for your answer but it is an manual transmission, and When I jiggle it back and forth sideways all around nothing happens but as soon as I put in reverse it pops. The things I've done is checked wires under the carpet in front cause these cars are known to rust through there, unplugged all the rear lights included the reverse light thought it might be the bulb or the wires there, chased the wires from front to rear, nothing there seems to be no wire connecting to the lights at least, just a thought now could it be something linked to gearbox sensors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a reverse lamp switch sensor that screws into the side of the tranny. Just disconnect the electrical harness connector at the sensor to see if your problem goes away.


----------



## tresmidur (May 2, 2014)

Thank you I will that was my next step, and thank you for quick and good answers. 

best regards
Halldór


----------



## tresmidur (May 2, 2014)

Found out the problem. YESSSSSSS. On top of the transmitionbox there is a plug, I think for the lights when I pulled that apart atleast the problem was solved but now no reverse lights, so next step is to clear everything out there and find the damage and repair Rogoman thanks for your tips again.


----------

